# How do you dispose of used ice or left over drinks in the restaurant?



## adlainewcook (Mar 18, 2016)

How do you dispose of drinks and old ice in your restaurant? Do you throw them straight to the trash bin or in the sink? If in the sin, do you have a specific sink just for this?

We have a food prep sink where we basically dump beverages, water and ice. However, we also use this sink for getting fresh water. Is this alright?

 I don't particularly know the food retail laws since we are not a restaurant. But I want to come up with a procedure that will be sanitary and safe for us and for our people.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't see a problem. You dump the ice and liquids in the sink but fresh water comes from the tap. Someone cleans the sink, yes? All sinks have liquids of one kind or another dumped in them throughout the day. 

Of course, you can't dump the drinks in the sink while it is being used for food prep but is that what you are asking? 

Is there another sink nearby?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *adlainewcook*
> 
> We have a food prep sink where we basically dump beverages, water and ice. However, we also use this sink for getting fresh water. Is this alright?


A designated food prep sink is to be used for food only, nothing else no matter whether sanitized or not. It is not be used as a dump sink, a hand wash sink, a mop sink, etc. etc. etc., food and only food.


----------

